# Wiggz Charity Drive (460 #2)



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

My MS460 Arctic had just been added to the Wiggz Charity Drive. This is a 2nd saw to the charity and it's 99.9999999999999999% brand new. It has a dual port muffler, heated handles, and the HD2 air filter. I initially had it wearing the large clutch cover and large spikes but I changed it back to the standard size spikes and cover. I have the 20" bar and chain for it (050, 3/8). The bar has a a tiny bit more wear on it than what you see in the vid. I ran it a couple times on my 066 to cut some cookies and it rode in the trunk of my car against a few other bars to and from the Missouri GTG. So the bar will have some scratches on it but rest assured it's practically brand new as well. It will have a brand new in the box chain.

The only cuts this saw has ever made can be seen in this video. 

[video=youtube;aVvVi47W7YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVvVi47W7YM[/video]


--
Send charity in $10 increments to *[email protected]*. Be sure to send your charity as a gift and don't forget to include your AS name!

And the same rules apply as they do in Brad's thread. Do not mention p a y p a l and this is most certainly not a r a f f l e. This is a charity event and afterwards I will draw one name and that person will get the saw. The charity will end at 10:00pm on Thursday May 10th, 2012.


C'mon d00dz! Let's do everything we can for the Wiggz Family!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone sticky this if they would please. I'm fresh outta pointz. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 25, 2012)

Very generous offer from you. I'd rep ya, but I gotta spread some around first!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Someone sticky this if they would please. I'm fresh outta pointz. ::thumbsup::



Gotcha covered!


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Adam_MA said:


> Very generous offer from you. I'd rep ya, but I gotta spread some around first!!



I got both of yas


----------



## Roanoker494 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sticky is done and funds on the way for this one too.


EDIT:
Today is payday and I managed to bank a few extra hours this week so I am in for two on this one now.


----------



## Raganr (Apr 25, 2012)

Gift sent. Very generous of you to offer up this saw.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

Eric just got a hold of me and said he wants to port this saw. The saw will be on it's way to Ohio tomorrow. 

This will count as his 2nd charity port job.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

You and him are both awesome.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Eric just got a hold of me and said he wants to port this saw. The saw will be on it's way to Ohio tomorrow.
> 
> This will count as his 2nd charity port job.



:hmm3grin2orange: I don't know how many times I said it keeps getting better? But it sure keeps going!  A big thanks to Eric also


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

I appreciate the kind words guys. But do know that I'm not looking for praise or recognition. This has nothing to do with me. 



I'm just trynna help the Barger so he can stay Larger and In Charger!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I appreciate the kind words guys. But do know that I'm not looking for praise or recognition. This has nothing to do with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trynna help the Barger so he can stay Larger and In Charger!!!



Amen Brother!


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I appreciate the kind words guys. But do know that I'm not looking for praise or recognition. This has nothing to do with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trynna help the Barger so he can stay Larger and In Charger!!!



Hell we all know that!You still need a big pat on the back  Who knows there could be more stuff come up yet?This thing is just getting started!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm just trynna help the Barger so he can stay Larger and In Charger!!!



Not fully sure what ya said but right on dude. I will send ya some dough when I get off work and can use my compute instead of the phone.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Not fully sure what ya said but right on dude. I will send ya some dough when I get off work and can use my compute instead of the phone.




Wigglesworth. 

His name is Jeremy Barger. 



What's a Barger...??

[video=youtube;exCYSfQod14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exCYSfQod14[/video]


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, the video cleared it all up.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

And a big thanks should go to Brad for having this idea in the first place. 

I may be adding to it but this whole charity idea came from him. I never woulda thought of this without it already existing. I'm too dumb to think of chit like this on my own.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Eric just got a hold of me and said he wants to port this saw. The saw will be on it's way to Ohio tomorrow.
> 
> This will count as his 2nd charity port job.



Dangit... Now if I win it, I'll have to run it...Shoot...
I was gonna drive over it with the tractor and send it to Stephen in a box had it been perfectly stock...
:hell_boy:

Just for the shock value...:msp_wink:

Care package headed to NY soon...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> And a big thanks should go to Brad for having this idea in the first place.
> 
> I may be adding to it but this whole charity idea came from him. I never woulda thought of this without it already existing. I'm too dumb to think of chit like this on my own.



It's not about me either! Your selflessness is exemplary and humbling.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2012)

Worse, what if somebody won both 460's??? He/she could have their own, personal GTG and race against themselves!

(Well, I am going to risk that embarrassment - $ is in the USPS mail - gotta support that charity these days too!)

Philbert


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone PMed me (sorry deleted it) asking if they should put up a saw on auction.....(I don't remember who and didn't know what to tell them) ......I'd suggest contacting one of the two guys handling the two threads on the MS460s.

OP.....Good on you!

OH....has Mrs. J gotten to post yet?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's not about me either!




Well someone started this whole thing!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Have fun keeping track of all the names and funds that are headed your way! It's nearly a full time job, lol.


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's not about me either! Your selflessness is exemplary and humbling.





WoodChuck'r said:


> Well someone started this whole thing!!!



Ladies, Ladies.... It's simple..

YOU BOTH ROCK!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

Having to reload the rep gun... "The Man" tells me I got nun left...:msp_angry:


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> [video=youtube;aVvVi47W7YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVvVi47W7YM[/video]



You talk Funny Chuckr


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 25, 2012)

man that chucker/EC 460's gonna look sweet next to my Dolly and Johnny.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> You talk Funny Chuckr



Whats funny is he thinks we talk funny.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> man that chucker/EC 460's gonna look sweet next to my Dolly and Johnny.



Hay Nik.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 25, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Nik.



Hi Stephen! how ya doin'?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

Having a blast reading two threads.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Hi Stephen! how ya doin'?



He's gonna be cryin' like you when I win this thing...
Just sayin'...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> He's gonna be cryin' like you when I win this thing...
> Just sayin'...



I'll just trade the winner out of it. :msp_wink:


----------



## emr454 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in!

Eric


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 25, 2012)

Brutha Chucka, answer yer dang phone.  
Or call me. 

I'll be in on this asap.


----------



## ifixbuses (Apr 25, 2012)

If youll accept plain old cash Id like to be in on this ill send the green as soon as i get an address (I hate G A Y P A L buncha anti gun no goods !) send me a pm with an address and ill send my $


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 25, 2012)

AS servers on fire trying to manage these charity threads!!!!!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2012)

reps sent to the big hearted woodchucker


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Brutha Chucka, answer yer dang phone.
> Or call me.
> 
> I'll be in on this asap.



Bout time you showed up!!! :msp_wink:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Brutha Chucka, answer yer dang phone.
> Or call me.
> 
> I'll be in on this asap.





What the hell d00d! 

Answer YOUR phone!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> What the hell d00d!
> 
> Answer YOUR phone!!



He's standing in a low spot in the yard... 
Reception is poor down there...
hone:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 25, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Brutha Chucka. He's gonna let me add some fuel to this drive. 
I'll be offering a Stumpbroke port job as a second place draw & a Stumpbroke shirt & 4''x6'' window sticker as a third place draw. My wifes got my camera so I'll have to wait to get a pic of the shirt & sticker.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Way to go Stumpy! Can't get left out.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

Rock on Stump. 



Damn you got a purdy voice. :msp_wub:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just got off the phone with Brutha Chucka. He's gonna let me add some fuel to this drive.
> I'll be offering a Stumpbroke port job as a second place draw & a Stumpbroke shirt & 4''x6'' window sticker as a third place draw. My wifes got my camera so I'll have to wait to get a pic of the shirt & sticker.



I knew you wouldn't be left out :hmm3grin2orange: Thanks Stumpy! Dang I hope I get one of these prizes! opcorn:


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just got off the phone with Brutha Chucka. He's gonna let me add some fuel to this drive.
> I'll be offering a Stumpbroke port job as a second place draw & a Stumpbroke shirt & 4''x6'' window sticker as a third place draw. My wifes got my camera so I'll have to wait to get a pic of the shirt & sticker.



Sweet- I can't wait to have my Homelite 330 Stumperized...


----------



## ifixbuses (Apr 25, 2012)

Chucka send me your addy via pm ! plzzzz


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Rock on Stump.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you got a purdy MOUTH. :msp_wub:



Fixed it for ya...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just got off the phone with Brutha Chucka. He's gonna let me add some fuel to this drive.
> I'll be offering a Stumpbroke port job as a second place draw & a Stumpbroke shirt & 4''x6'' window sticker as a third place draw. My wifes got my camera so I'll have to wait to get a pic of the shirt & sticker.



Stump does the shirt look like this? 

The wife.




Stumpy Shirt by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 25, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump does the shirt look like this?
> 
> The wife.
> 
> ...



Yep that's the one, do you got a shot of the front??? Make sure it's cold when you take it:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Way to go Stumpy! Can't get left out.



I for sure want to be in on the giving end of this. Just had to make up my mind what I wanted to do. Aint much but it's what I got right now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yep that's the one, do you got a shot of the front??? Make sure it's cold when you take it:msp_wink:



The first time I seen her in it I said hay thats my shirt, she said not any more. Then we had a conversation about what it says on the back, I'll save that for when I see you at Dan's GTG.

I don't have a pic of the stickers or I would post it.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Sweet- I can't wait to have my Homelite 330 Stumperized...



Well... There went muh stitches. 

Jason thank u my friend. 

U too Stumpy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Jason thank u my friend.
> 
> U too Stumpy.





Wait. This is for you....??


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 25, 2012)

This is a fine example that theres still good people on this chunk of rock we call a planet. Im amazed.
Whats wrong with the famous Wiggs anyway?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

mitch95100 said:


> This is a fine example that theres still good people on this chunk of rock we call a planet. Im amazed.
> Whats wrong with the famous Wiggs anyway?



The story...
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/198682.htm


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 25, 2012)

ouch, my old man has a similar problem, only they had to fuse his neck back together


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 25, 2012)

Well Hoover Dam I feel like I am on The Price is Right. What prize is going to be behind the next door?

This is a great cause and I am happy to be a part of it.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

will send mine when i get it this saturday i need a address so i can send it please


----------



## Denny M (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm goin in. I gotta have me a Stumpbroke chainsaw.


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 25, 2012)

All in Mutha Chucka !!! Ur a genious


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm goin in. I gotta have me a Stumpbroke chainsaw.



I got one, you'll like it.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 25, 2012)

*In*


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 25, 2012)

Alright I'm in on this one too. 

Way to go guys.


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 25, 2012)

Woodchuckie, You crazy man. And big hearted.
IN


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in ! Heck I would settle for a T-shirt!


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Y'all can relax now the dodgegeeks are in.:kilt::fart::dunno:


----------



## wkeev (Apr 25, 2012)

Im in . Gift sent . Thanks


----------



## kev1n (Apr 25, 2012)

I sent a small donation. I hope it helps Jeremy and his family through his recovery, or just get a 6-pack and relax. 
Kevin


----------



## naturelover (Apr 25, 2012)

In. :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent in a little :msp_smile:


----------



## wendell (Apr 25, 2012)

In shortly.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 25, 2012)

Man...

I'm really cravin some rope cheese right now. Probably wouldn't jive wit the Percocet though...

Woodchucker, Hollar tonight if u get a chance. 

I've got a new 3/4 wrap I'd love to put on this saw for the winner....


----------



## Cantdog (Apr 25, 2012)

In......Chucka you're a wonder...Rest Wiggs and chill healing takes time!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Man...
> 
> I've got a new 3/4 wrap I'd love to put on this saw for the winner....



They made a 3/4 wrap for the 011AV?


----------



## specter29 (Apr 25, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump does the shirt look like this?
> 
> The wife.
> 
> ...



See Stumper's told you them shirts were cool. 

*Hope you feel better Wigg's. *

and my greatest appreciation to everyone helping one of our own out .


----------



## roger m (Apr 25, 2012)

i'm in:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 25, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> They made a 3/4 wrap for the 011AV?



I could make one. 

Well....gimme a month or two to get back on muh feet. 

I got a new madsens wrap for a 460....


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I could make one.
> 
> Well....gimme a month or two to get back on muh feet.
> 
> I got a new madsens wrap for a 460....



You have cylinders to turn as soon as you get back on your feet...


----------



## JoeB (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in just need an address and I will send cash tomorrow. WoodChuck'r can you pm me your address?


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be in on this one also soon as I get some more $$ in my p a y p a 1.... a few more days.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey d00dz.


I'm gonna let this charity run until *Sunday, May 13th @ 10:00pm*.


Eric said he'll need a couple weekends to port the saw because of his work schedule. ::thumbsup::


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 26, 2012)

Young has offered to donate two brand new chains for the saw.


----------



## bigcat (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in it's in the mail.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's the pics of the shirt & sticker.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

They look great Stumpy! I would be real happy to win them!


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 26, 2012)

Couple coins for the "WiggleBoy":msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 26, 2012)

::thumbsup:: ::thumbsup::


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> ::thumbsup:: ::thumbsup::



WOOHOO!!! Nice going brother!


----------



## Philbert (Apr 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's the pics of the shirt & sticker.





tbone75 said:


> They look great Stumpy! I would be real happy to win them!



Nice enough that I am happy to buy one!

Philbert


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Nice enough that I am happy to buy one!
> 
> Philbert



I think you just had an idea there!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 26, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Nice enough that I am happy to buy one!
> 
> Philbert



Should be there in a couple of days.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Your a heck of a dood Jason, but you already knew that. You going to make it to the WKPoor GTG? Hope so man!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 26, 2012)

please pm me an address to send $$ to. thanks. preciate what you're doin here guys.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

So, chucker, u headed down tomorrow?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 26, 2012)

lol I can't tomorrow....

We NYCSM'ers have our first of the season GTG on Sunday. 


When you suppodda be back to work (ETA).....??


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Your a heck of a dood Jason, but you already knew that. You going to make it to the WKPoor GTG? Hope so man!




When is this GTG?????


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> When is this GTG?????



June 2nd I am fairly sure?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's not about me either! Your selflessness is exemplary and humbling.



It should be,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I appreciate the kind words guys. But do know that I'm not looking for praise or recognition. This has nothing to do with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trynna help the Barger so he can stay Larger and In Charger!!!



Well said Jason,,, Will do my account balance after bills and expenses in the next day or so and see what I can scrounge up,,, 

BTW,,,That is the attitude to have,, If you are gonna give do it with a joyful heart and not expecting/accepting praise Or holding ANYTHING Back,,,,,


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> When you suppodda be back to work (ETA).....??



Muh first doc visit is may 16th. I'm hoping he gives me the all clear then..


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Muh first doc visit is may 16th. I'm hoping he gives me the all clear then..



Only 3 weeks? That would surprise me. That would be awesome though.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Only 3 weeks? That would surprise me. That would be awesome though.



Yea, but hey, I can dream right?


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Muh first doc visit is may 16th. I'm hoping he gives me the all clear then..



I don't know about neck surgery?But both of my lower back jobs I was off 6 months each time! I hope yours is much faster? I wasn't even allowed to drive a car for the first 6 weeks!


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I don't know about neck surgery?But both of my lower back jobs I was off 6 months each time! I hope yours is much faster? I wasn't even allowed to drive a car for the first 6 weeks!



Dang.....

I'm sure hoping for less than 6 months. Doc said I could drive as soon as I was off the pain meds and could look over both shoulders.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Dang.....
> 
> I'm sure hoping for less than 6 months. Doc said I could drive as soon as I was off the pain meds and could look over both shoulders.



Well ya never could drive that well anyway..... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Dang.....
> 
> I'm sure hoping for less than 6 months. Doc said I could drive as soon as I was off the pain meds and could look over both shoulders.



I hope it don't take that long! I just about went nuts both times!


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Man...
> 
> I'm really cravin some rope cheese right now. Probably wouldn't jive wit the Percocet though...



I'll drop some out of the plane as I'm flying down to Mexico!

Hopefully it will show up on your doorstep middle of next week!


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I hope it don't take that long! I just about went nuts both times!



The "typical" recovery time, according the the Internet (which is never wrong BTW) is 6-8 weeks. I guess time will tell...


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll drop some out of the plane as I'm flying down to Mexico!
> 
> Hopefully it will show up on your doorstep middle of next week!



Just don't hit me in the top of the noggin, as lookin up really ain't one of muh specialties at the moment.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> The "typical" recovery time, according the the Internet (which is never wrong BTW) is 6-8 weeks. I guess time will tell...



I hope there right!


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 26, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I hope there right!



Meeeee tooooo


----------



## young (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Meeeee tooooo



shouldnt you be resting. you're doing a piss poor job at it. :jester: just like this 66 you done up.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Meeeee tooooo



Yes! We need you back to the saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2012)

young said:


> shouldnt you be resting. you're doing a piss poor job at it. :jester: just like this 66 you done up.



I'll swap u mine for it. 

Why ain't u came and visited me punk?

I could get something done of I had a wrench turner...


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> The "typical" recovery time, according the the Internet (which is never wrong BTW) is 6-8 weeks. I guess time will tell...



I think wife will tell......  

Jason thank you so much for what you are doing. I read it and seriously could not believe it. Wish everyone could see my reaction while reading through 76,854 posts  

You should also hear me describe to my mother what porting a saw means. Haha. Pretty sure it's nowhere close to the real thing.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 27, 2012)

Jeremy's a stand up d00d... What goes around comes around...


----------



## young (Apr 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'll swap u mine for it.
> 
> Why ain't u came and visited me punk?
> 
> I could get something done of I had a wrench turner...



cause i hate the 3.5hour drive hahahaha. how bout if i swing by next weekend. plus i was to avoid all UK basketball fans.:jester:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2012)

young said:


> cause i hate the 3.5hour drive hahahaha. how bout if i swing by next weekend. plus i was to avoid all UK basketball fans.:jester:



Come on down man.


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 27, 2012)

young said:


> cause i hate the 3.5hour drive hahahaha. how bout if i swing by next weekend. plus i was to avoid all UK basketball fans.:jester:



Oh man!!!! Gotta get you out of the ville. You have been brainwashed


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Oh man!!!! Gotta get you out of the ville. You have been brainwashed



Finally able to rep ya.


----------



## TK (Apr 27, 2012)

Is today any better than yesterday? How bout them meds, they get them squared away yet or is it still hit or miss?


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2012)

TK said:


> Is today any better than yesterday? How bout them meds, they get them squared away yet or is it still hit or miss?



Actually, a bit worse than yesterday. Meds are messin with me today. 

Fixin to eat and rest for a bit. Hoping that will get me goin...


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Actually, a bit worse than yesterday. Meds are messin with me today.
> 
> Fixin to eat and rest for a bit. Hoping that will get me goin...



Ya' musta over supervised the yard maintenance workers yesterday, or sumpfin'


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Ya' musta over supervised the yard maintenance workers yesterday, or sumpfin'



I think so.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I think so.



Bummer Mang. Oh by the way Jer, what's up with rattin' me out to ol' Mastermoobs about his aerodynamic thumb advantage?........I figure it was the percocet that caused that to happen.....I am so LOLing right now........................


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Bummer Mang. Oh by the way Jer, what's up with rattin' me out to ol' Mastermoobs about his aerodynamic thumb advantage?........I figure it was the percocet that caused that to happen.....I am so LOLing right now........................



:msp_mad: Just for that smart ass remark..........I'm going in again. You'll never stand a chance now!!!! :msp_mad:


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_mad: Just for that smart ass remark..........I'm going in again. You'll never stand a chance now!!!! :msp_mad:



Oh Snap! No, not like my shinbones.........smart ass...........:msp_mad:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Oh Snap! No, not like my shinbones.........*smart ass*...........:msp_mad:



And the pot has called the kettle black. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> And the *pot* has called the kettle black. :hmm3grin2orange:



I thought those were NLA? My mistake, I got those confused with that extra crank bearing.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I thought those were NLA?



Only in Union County.


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Only in Union County.



Oh well that makes sense then.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Oh well that makes sense then.



So....how much cabbage has this drive gathered up????


----------



## gtsawyer (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in.

Get well soon!


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> So....how much cabbage has this drive gathered up????



I think The Brad has sent ol' Jer somewhere around $3100


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I think The Brad has sent ol' Jer somewhere around $3100



Yeah.......I was just wondering how _*this*_ drive was faring.


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

How ever it's doing, it got a few bucks heavier...

*IN *


----------



## mrhornet (Apr 27, 2012)

Its payday, sent a little more on this side


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 27, 2012)

This drive hasn't come close to what Brad's has brought in so far but it's in no way a competition. 


I just send Jeremy $390. That puts this drive shy of $960 total. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 27, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> This drive hasn't come close to what Brad's had brought in but it's in no way a competition.
> 
> 
> I just send Jeremy $390. That puts this drive just shy of $960 total. ::thumbsup::



I have subscribed to this thread but I don't get paid until 05/05.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 27, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> This drive hasn't come close to what Brad's has brought in so far but it's in no way a competition.
> 
> 
> I just send Jeremy $390. That puts this drive shy of *$960 total*. ::thumbsup::



Better than nothing!

I was wondering how two of these would fair running at the same time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 27, 2012)

It will get better.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 27, 2012)

This drive will run a few days past B Rad's - those that didn't get the first saw will have a crack at a 2nd one. I think it'll get up there more but it'll take some time. 

But like I said, this isn't a competition to see who can get more charity for their saw. This is about all of us helping the Wiggz family the best we can!!  


Thanks to everyone who has given charity, Wiggz is the man and I'm glad we're all helping him and his family out. ::thumbsup::


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> This drive hasn't come close to what Brad's has brought in so far but it's in no way a competition.
> 
> 
> I just send Jeremy $390. That puts this drive shy of $960 total. ::thumbsup::



Everyone had already emptied their piggy banks in the first raffle. Give it time. What this means is that we've all raised over $4000!!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 27, 2012)

You DA man Woodchukka!:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 27, 2012)

And hopefully PJF1313 doesn't mind me mentioning his *$200* contribution! 


Wow it's amazing to see such generous givers. It's greatly appreciated my friend. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 27, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> This drive hasn't come close to what Brad's has brought in so far but it's in no way a competition.
> 
> 
> I just send Jeremy $390. That puts this drive shy of $960 total. ::thumbsup::



And you ain't done yet brody...
Be patient!!! And wait on the USPS...
:msp_wink:
Cause good things come to those who wait...
Just sayin...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> And you ain't done yet brody...
> Be patient!!! And wait on the USPS...
> :msp_wink:
> Cause good things come to those who wait...
> Just sayin...






Yeah none of the charity represents what's coming in the mail.


I'm sure by next Wednesday there'll be another decent wave to send on to the Wiggz family as well.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> And hopefully PJF1313 doesn't mind me mentioning his *$200* contribution!
> 
> 
> Wow it's amazing to see such generous givers. It's greatly appreciated my friend. ::thumbsup::



I've had 1 $250, 2 $200, 1 $100, and a few $50 donations. The bulk of them have been $10-$20. Don't underestimate any amount you can give. It adds up fast.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 27, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah none of the charity represents what's coming in the mail.
> 
> 
> I'm sure by next Wednesday there'll be another decent wave to send on to the Wiggz family as well.


Mine includes several hundred that's coming in the mail. When I'm asked for my address, I ask how much they plan on sending so that I can keep track.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The bulk of them have been $10-$20. Don't underestimate any amount you can give. It adds up fast.



It's like a chainsaw: lots and lots of tiny little chips and soon you are through the log!

Philbert


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2012)

Today was a rough day guys. I never did get to feeling right. I'm doing ok now, but I'm pretty doped up. I got muh sweetie takin care of me though. Gonna take it easy this weekend. 

Thank u guys for everything ur doin. It still blows me away everytime I think about yalls generosity. 

From the bottom of muh heart I thank u!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow! Y'all really do amaze me. You truly are Jeremy's best friends/family. I'm not just saying that bc of the raffle and financial help. He has always considered y'all to be his closest friends. Thank you thank you thank you. This Started out as a very stressful event in our life. Then you guys just completely blew us away. It's been a very stress free recovery so far and it's only bc of you. 
Ok I'll shut up now  

Just to be clear. I did say steak not streak. Don't want any misunderstandings!! Jer really isn't the streaking type


----------



## morewood (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Just to be clear. I did say steak not streak. Don't want any misunderstandings!! Jer really isn't the streaking type



Give him a few more Percocet and I bet he would be:msp_w00t:

Shea

PS-Morphine is soooooooooooooo much better than Perc.


----------



## JoeB (Apr 27, 2012)

WoodChuck'r pm me your address and cash is in the mail


----------



## RBurtcher (Apr 28, 2012)

From my family to yours wigglesworth. Take care of your self.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 28, 2012)

finally got around to sending some $'s to this one too..
it ain't about the prizes,, it's about the cause............great group we all got here on AS..

i can't say no more than what's allready been said several times so i'll shuddup now !!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 28, 2012)

In on this one too


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 28, 2012)

View attachment 235955


I'm his chauffeur today and this is our first stop  

Sure hope I spelled chauffeur right. That's a tough one lol.


----------



## rburg (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess Joe will be getting his saw soon.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2012)

```

```



Mrs. J said:


> View attachment 235955
> 
> 
> I'm his chauffeur today and this is our first stop
> ...


Lol. Lisa drops stuff off at the UPS Store for me all the time


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 28, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> View attachment 235955
> 
> 
> I'm his chauffeur today and this is our first stop
> ...



Hey Mrs.J.

Who's That Dork In The Pic With "U" ?


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Mrs.J.
> 
> Who's That Dork In The Pic With "U" ?



I think its a Wiggle Wart? :msp_w00t:


----------



## ifixbuses (Apr 28, 2012)

I know it isnt a ton of money from me but i sent $ to chuck'r hope things look up fast for ya wiggs.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

ifixbuses said:


> I know it isnt a ton of money from me but i sent $ to chuck'r hope things look up fast for ya wiggs.



With everyone pitching in just a little it adds up very quick!


----------



## Philbert (Apr 28, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Should be there in a couple of days.



Arrived today! All the guys at the next Wisconsin GTG will be jealous!

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 28, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> View attachment 235955
> 
> 
> I'm his chauffeur today and this is our first stop
> ...


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sold a little saw today!I made a whole 20 bucks on it. LOL So Wiggs gets another 20 dollar bill!


----------



## phelps63 (Apr 28, 2012)

I am in on this one too.


----------



## 54stude (Apr 28, 2012)

I am in also.


----------



## CR500 (Apr 28, 2012)

Donated to this one as well.


WoodChuck'r- Did u get my donation??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2012)

CR500 said:


> Donated to this one as well.
> 
> 
> WoodChuck'r- Did u get my donation??





Did you mail it....??? If so I have not received any mailed checks yet.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 28, 2012)

Just sent $230 to the Wiggz fam. 


That's $1190 total. :cool2:


----------



## CR500 (Apr 28, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Did you mail it....??? If so I have not received any mailed checks yet.



no I used p a y p a l.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 29, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Did you mail it....??? If so I have not received any mailed checks yet.



I mailed one 2 days ago (please let me know if you don't receive it!).

Philbert


----------



## MS260 Fan (Apr 29, 2012)

*I'm in!*

Donation sent!


----------



## cheeves (Apr 29, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> With everyone pitching in just a little it adds up very quick!


Will pitch in Tues!!


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 29, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I think The Brad has sent ol' Jer somewhere around $3100



Repped; my friend.


----------



## morewood (Apr 29, 2012)

I offered it to Brad and I will offer it here too. I would like to cover the shipping to this saw's new home. I figure if you can put the saw up for such a great cause I can offer a little something. Simply let me know when it's time for it to leave, and I will cover it for you.

Shea


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 30, 2012)

Man guys, I had a pisser of a morning. Felt like death warmed over. 

So I slept and laid around all day. Now I'm wide awake, even after muh "meds". 

I fell much, much better though. Not doing anythig is the hardest thing I've ever done. :/


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Man guys, I had a pisser of a morning. Felt like death warmed over.
> 
> So I slept and laid around all day. Now I'm wide awake, even after muh "meds".
> 
> I fell much, much better though. Not doing anythig is the hardest thing I've ever done. :/



Just keep chillin... It'll get better... Then it'll be time to get yer ass back to work..:hmm3grin2orange:
But not 1 minute before.........:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Just keep chillin... It'll get better... Then it'll be time to get yer ass back to work..:hmm3grin2orange:
> But not 1 minute before.........:msp_sneaky:



I know. I can feel I'm gettin a little bit better each day, but I was just on my feet too much Saturday, and paid for it Sunday. I know what not to do now though.


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Man guys, I had a pisser of a morning. Felt like death warmed over.
> 
> So I slept and laid around all day. Now I'm wide awake, even after muh "meds".
> 
> I fell much, much better though. Not doing anythig is the hardest thing I've ever done. :/



I hear ya brother.. Just sitting around when I know there's stuff to be done KILLS ME!!
I know you've heard it again and again, but you gotta give your body some time to heal. If you over-do it a little, that's just like taking steps backwards, and makes it take longer to fully heal. A bit more azz to couch therepy will go a long way!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

Hang in there Bro. J. You're going to make it!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2012)

Adam_MA said:


> I hear ya brother.. Just sitting around when I know there's stuff to be done KILLS ME!!
> I know you've heard it again and again, but you gotta give your body some time to heal. *If you over-do it a little, that's just like taking steps backwards, and makes it take longer to fully heal.* A bit more azz to couch therepy will go a long way!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!




Well said. 

Jer........ Read The Bold Part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> So I slept and laid around all day.



So you worshipped at Bedside Baptist yesterday?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So you worshipped at Bedside Baptist yesterday?



I have it on good authority that he went to Church......and got taken out to eat........then laid around. :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have it on good authority that he went to Church......and got taken out to eat........then laid around. :msp_wink:



Wow! I bet everyone was glad to see you J!


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 30, 2012)

We did make it to church. Yay  but he did have to go walk around halfway through. He gets pretty stiff. Also he had taken all his meds before we got there. Never been doped up at church before lol. A couple in the church wanted to take us out to eat. Got to eat at a Mexican buffet. Unlimited white cheese dip. Can you hear the excitement in my post!!! Haha. Pretty sure he didn't leave the recliner after that. He's getting his days and nights mixed up


----------



## wendell (Apr 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I know. I can feel I'm gettin a little bit better each day, but I was just on my feet too much Saturday, and paid for it Sunday. *I know what not to do now though.*



Is that the third or fourth time you posted that? :bang::bang:


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think we need to give him a visit with about 4 rolls of duct tape! He will stay in that chair


----------



## rburg (Apr 30, 2012)

Having your days and nights mixed up ought to be normal for a 3rd shift worker. Rember to take it easy for a few more days. You will get better but it will take some time.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> Is that the third or fourth time you posted that? :bang::bang:



I know muh friend. It's just so freakin hard to "sit". I never, ever just sit. Working midnights, im used to no sleep and always on the go. Now I'm supposed to do the exact opposite of everything I've done for the last 7 years. It's an entire lifestyle change. I promise ya muh friend, no more "I've overdone it" posts. I'm going full bore into "relax" mode. Sure do wish I had some rope cheese to keep me occupied though. 



tbone75 said:


> I think we need to give him a visit with about 4 rolls of duct tape! He will stay in that chair



Zip ties work better. Don't ask how I know. 



rburg said:


> Having your days and nights mixed up ought to be normal for a 3rd shift worker. Rember to take it easy for a few more days. You will get better but it will take some time.



Yep. In my life, up means down and left means right. 

An old man at work says " You never get used to midnights, u just get use to feeling like crap". He's oh so right.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I know muh friend. It's just so freakin hard to "sit". I never, ever just sit. Working midnights, im used to no sleep and always on the go. Now I'm supposed to do the exact opposite of everything I've done for the last 7 years. It's an entire lifestyle change. I promise ya muh friend, no more "I've overdone it" posts. I'm going full bore into "relax" mode. Sure do wish I had some rope cheese to keep me occupied though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did 24 years of swing shift! Changed shifts every 7 days! Never knew what day or night of the week it was? Plus a lot of double shifts on top of that! Did 3 years of night shift in the oil field before that. I would take all nights any day!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 30, 2012)

I talked with Wigs today, he is very happy with all of you for both the fund raiser threads.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

What's your total at Jason? We're at exactly $3300 in the other thread. We should be somewhere around $4500, right?


----------



## wendell (Apr 30, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Sure do wish I had some rope cheese to keep me occupied though.



We had some this weekend at the IA GTG and man is this stuff good! :msp_thumbsup:

I wish they sold it around here so I could send it your way.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 30, 2012)

This drive's total is currently @ $1360.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> This drive's total is currently @ $1360.



$4660!!!


----------



## Philbert (May 1, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Did you mail it....??? If so I have not received any mailed checks yet.





WoodChuck'r said:


> This drive's total is currently @ $1360.



Hopefully some of the mailed $ has come through?

Philbert


----------



## TK (May 1, 2012)

I'm not sending any money because there's not a prize that I like.


----------



## wendell (May 1, 2012)

TK said:


> I'm not sending any money because there's not a prize that I like.



Well, maybe you should add a 562 then.


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 1, 2012)

TK said:


> I'm not sending any money because there's not a prize that I like.



:bang:


----------



## TK (May 1, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> :bang:





wendell said:


> Well, maybe you should add a 562 then.



 It's all good guyz, I zipped Wiggz a couple bucks bypassing the charity drive so others can look forward to a prize. If I won, I'd just sell the saw and send Wiggz the money anyway.


----------



## wendell (May 1, 2012)

TK said:


> It's all good guyz, I zipped Wiggz a couple bucks bypassing the charity drive so others can look forward to a prize. If I won, I'd just sell the saw and send Wiggz the money anyway.



I still think you should add a 562.


----------



## TK (May 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> I still think you should add a 562.



Would if I could. I'd add every saw I got to the cause if it were economically possible :msp_sleep:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 1, 2012)

TK said:


> Would if I could. I'd add every saw I got to the cause if it were economically possible :msp_sleep:



Your a good dude TK, even if u are a Yankee.


----------



## TK (May 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Your a good dude TK, even if u are a Yankee.



It's funny you say that, I was going to add to my last post: "Wiggz is a good dude, even if is frum Kentuckah" oke:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 1, 2012)

Just sent Jeremy $180. 


Bigcat, Philbert, and IfixBuses I received your charity in the mail today. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Mrs. J (May 1, 2012)

Just typed a post twice and it kicked me out twice. Hopefully they don't all come through at the same time. Let me try this again.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 1, 2012)

Thank you Jason. We really are so grateful for all u have done!!! Maybe Jeremy will actually introduce me to everyone this year at the GTG.  

You were the one that stayed late and made a comment about a spork right??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 1, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Thank you Jason. We really are so grateful for all u have done!!! Maybe Jeremy will actually introduce me to everyone this year at the GTG.
> 
> You were the one that stayed late and made a comment about a spork right??





Don't mention it Mrs Wiggz. Glad I'm able to help ya out. 



Yeap I was one of the d00dz who stayed late. I'm also the guy you asked "Dew ahh saound suth'rn tuh yew...?" about 3 or 4 times. Just before you and Jeremy went in for the night you were all talking about how big my phone was in comparison to the iPhone.....


----------



## CR500 (May 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Don't mention it Mrs Wiggz. Glad I'm able to help ya out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap I was one of the d00dz who stayed late. I'm also the guy you asked "Dew ahh saound suth'rn tuh yew...?" about 3 or 4 times. Just before you and Jeremy went in for the night you were all talking about how big my phone was in comparison to the iPhone.....



Western NY flat vowel accent had to get a few laughs I bet. I know I stand out in a crowd with that accent lol


----------



## Mrs. J (May 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Don't mention it Mrs Wiggz. Glad I'm able to help ya out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap I was one of the d00dz who stayed late. I'm also the guy you asked "Dew ahh saound suth'rn tuh yew...?" about 3 or 4 times. Just before you and Jeremy went in for the night you were all talking about how big my phone was in comparison to the iPhone.....



Haha. Yep. I remember now. Lol. Can't believe you hear me like that. So funny. That's how they talk in the movies. Defn not me  

I was just telling someone about that phone. Very cool. Like talking with an iPad up to ur face lol.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Don't mention it Mrs Wiggz. Glad I'm able to help ya out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap I was one of the d00dz who stayed late. I'm also the guy you asked "Dew ahh saound suth'rn tuh yew...?" about 3 or 4 times. Just before you and Jeremy went in for the night you were all talking about how big my phone was in comparison to the iPhone.....



3 or 4 times?? Really?? Haha. Do not remember that!!!


----------



## dh1984 (May 2, 2012)

I sent mine today through the P account LOL


----------



## blsnelling (May 2, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Haha. Yep. I remember now. Lol.



I'm so sorry for you


----------



## Mrs. J (May 2, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm so sorry for you



Yeah I don't remember much chainsaw talk going on that evening after the GTG. Just a lot of random talk. I felt much dumber after hearing these conversations


----------



## wigglesworth (May 2, 2012)

WOO HOO!!!! STRING WHIPS!!!


NOM NOM NOM.....


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 2, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Yeah I don't remember much chainsaw talk going on that evening after the GTG. Just a lot of random talk. I felt much dumber after hearing these conversations



That's some funny stuff. I wasn't even there but I can imagine.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 2, 2012)

View attachment 236648


You asked for it!!!!!


----------



## Adam_MA (May 2, 2012)




----------



## tbone75 (May 2, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> View attachment 236648
> 
> 
> You asked for it!!!!!



That is very funny looking! :hmm3grin2orange: He looks cross eyed :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 2, 2012)

The things you have to do to keep them Kentuckians happy!! They look like they are having their honeymoon all over again!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 2, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> That is very funny looking! :hmm3grin2orange: He looks cross eyed :biggrinbounce2:



Yea, the pain meds do that to me...


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 2, 2012)

Adam_MA said:


>



That's quite the tape worm ya got there, maybe you should get looked at.


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Yeah I don't remember much chainsaw talk going on that evening after the GTG. Just a lot of random talk. I felt much dumber after hearing these conversations



You sure it wasn't all the liquor wiggs was rounding up for you? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2012)

Adam_MA said:


>





tbone75 said:


> That is very funny looking! :hmm3grin2orange: He looks cross eyed :biggrinbounce2:



That's the look of euphoria everyone gets when eating Burnett Dairy Cheese Strings. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (May 2, 2012)

Wendell you could share some of that?Got cheese factories around here but never seen any of that? Pearl Valley cheese isn't very far from me.The best swiss cheese in the nation.They say anyway LOL


----------



## Mrs. J (May 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> That's the look of euphoria everyone gets when eating Burnett Dairy Cheese Strings. :hmm3grin2orange:



Was very happy to see they had an online store.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> You sure it wasn't all the liquor wiggs was rounding up for you? :msp_thumbsup:



Don't know what your talking about


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Wendell you could share some of that?Got cheese factories around here but never seen any of that? Pearl Valley cheese isn't very far from me.The best swiss cheese in the nation.They say anyway LOL



String Whips - $5.30 | Store | Burnett Dairy Cooperative


----------



## beelsr (May 3, 2012)

cheese?

i was looking at it and thinking noodles. udon. japanese. and now i'm hungry. :msp_mad:


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2012)

In again..... :cool2:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> In again..... :cool2:



Pretty sure Andydodgegeek can't help himself, either... So I'll just go ahead & put him in again, too... :kilt:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 3, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Pretty sure Andydodgegeek can't help himself, either... So I'll just go ahead & put him in again, too... :kilt:



If I win I'll let you touch it. The saw I mean.:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## SS396driver (May 3, 2012)

sent in a ck on monday


----------



## ifixbuses (May 3, 2012)

If I win yall can touch it ............................... the saw as well:kilt::msp_smile:
Some one should send this to a g2g so we can see how she runs on video:msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 3, 2012)

^^^^^^


I told Eric he should take before and after vids and he said he might if he has time. He's currently slammed at work so he can't guarantee anything.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 4, 2012)

Jason you are awesome to my brother!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jason you are awesome to my brother!



He is one fine feller.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> He is one fine feller.



Yea... For a Yankee an stuff...
Hope he was home when the man in brown showed up...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> He is one fine feller.


 So are you little buddy!


----------



## wendell (May 4, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> So are you little buddy!



Wiggz is Gilligan? :msp_confused:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

wendell said:


> Wiggz is Gilligan? :msp_confused:



That would make norm da skipper, no?


----------



## wendell (May 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> That would make norm da skipper, no?



If that's him in his avatar, I would that is a big affirmative! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 5, 2012)

Yep it's me in the Avitar LOL! And everyone is my little buddy! Only had one guy take offense ever, don't know why. It's my little trade mark of affection for friends. How we all doing? How are you feeling Jeremy?


----------



## Rudedog (May 5, 2012)

Pay check hit today Jason.


----------



## dh1984 (May 5, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Pay check hit today Jason.



Hey Jason what is the Donation up too?


----------



## ECsaws (May 6, 2012)

Stock...7pin
[video=youtube;nUYhDlTSV3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUYhDlTSV3c&list=UUnfBJp4jurZB9WBRW1RpLow&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## ECsaws (May 6, 2012)

Ported 8 pin
[video=youtube;GcAFFddxHhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcAFFddxHhc&list=UUnfBJp4jurZB9WBRW1RpLow&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]
Ya I know I left a bit hanging on the after video .. She came out good .
Divvy up boys shes for a good cause...


----------



## wigglesworth (May 6, 2012)

Geeze o Pete that sucker is movin....

Looks fantastic Eric!!!!


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 6, 2012)

Wow, 10 seconds with the 7 and 5 seconds with the 8. Hungry saw!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 6, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> How are you feeling Jeremy?



I'm good Norm. A bit tired, but was on my feet for a while yesterday. Had an awesome visit from fellow member Young. I got to hear a couple of my saws run and smell some Belray burnin. 

Each day seems a little bit better than the last. Hoping that trend keeps on goin....


----------



## Mrs. J (May 6, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm good Norm. A bit tired, but was on my feet for a while yesterday. Had an awesome visit from fellow member Young. I got to hear a couple of my saws run and smell some Belray burnin.
> 
> Each day seems a little bit better than the last. Hoping that trend keeps on goin....



I think you cleaning the kitchen today really helped in your recovery process. You should make that a daily chore


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 6, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I think you cleaning the kitchen today really helped in your recovery process. You should make that a daily chore



:yoyo:


----------



## J.Walker (May 6, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I think you cleaning the kitchen today really helped in your recovery process. You should make that a daily chore



I hear that Stihl cleaner works good in the kitchen












.


----------



## mstang1988 (May 6, 2012)

*Money Sent*

Sent $30. Hope he gets better!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 6, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I hear that Stihl cleaner works good in the kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure we have some in there beside the sink


----------



## wigglesworth (May 6, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Pretty sure we have some in there beside the sink



Lol. That was a gift from Mr. J. Walker. 

That stuff rocks by the way.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 7, 2012)

Gifted.


----------



## jra1100 (May 7, 2012)

I'm in. This is a great thing you're doing WC. Thanks to you and Brad for giving us a chance to help. JR


----------



## Philbert (May 7, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> The charity will end at 10:00pm on Thursday May 10th, 2012.



WoodChuck'r,

Still the same end date, or has this been extended?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 8, 2012)

I sent a check Saturday so it will be cutting it close.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 8, 2012)

I know for many of us it's not winning the saw that counts, but If you extend it a few days past Brad's, I'm betting you'll round up more late donors who didn't win the other saw.


----------



## tbone75 (May 8, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I know for many of us it's not winning the saw that counts, but If you extend it a few days past Brad's, I'm betting you'll round up more late donors who didn't win the other saw.



I think you got something there!I vote for it


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2012)

me too!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 8, 2012)

i'm in via usps. gonna be even closer


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 8, 2012)

Jason can I get in on this? The saw wants to come home where it belongs.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 8, 2012)

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been around. I'm on vacation with my wife in Maine! :cool2:


There's been a lot more donations and I know there's another $400 that's come in. I have every transaction via email, I just need to file them and plug the numbers in to the spread sheet. Jeremy I'll be sending loot either tonight or tomorrow. 

And for those who asked, the charity is going until Sunday, May 20th 2012. I started out with the 10th but it ended up getting extended. 


I'll be around a little bit but I'm currently enjoying the Maine coast, a beer, and lots of clams and lobstah! 


Thanks to everyone who has contributed!


----------



## roger m (May 8, 2012)

beer and clams were made for each other,have a great vacation


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 8, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'll be around a little bit but I'm currently enjoying the Maine coast, a beer, and lots of clams and lobstah!
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has contributed!



Lucky son of a bbeeeyatch


----------



## TK (May 8, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Lucky son of a bbeeeyatch



I live on the Maine coast and eat clams and lobster while drinking beer 3 seasons per year


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 8, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been around. I'm on vacation with my wife in Maine! :cool2:
> 
> 
> There's been a lot more donations and I know there's another $400 that's come in. I have every transaction via email, I just need to file them and plug the numbers in to the spread sheet. Jeremy I'll be sending loot either tonight or tomorrow.
> ...



Have a great time With your Honey Jason,,, Drink a cold one for me,,,, just sent a payment via pay pal but forgot to put a message with my AS screen name,,, sent you an email to let you know,,, enjoy your time off!!!! good on ya for making it run longer,, may be able to swing a few extra tickets!!!

RR2


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 8, 2012)

TK said:


> I live on the Maine coast and eat clams and lobster while drinking beer 3 seasons per year



You need any help the 2nd week of October? I'll work for beer, lobster, and clams. I think I can fix Husky's too,
they're just like Stihls but easier to work on.


----------



## grandpatractor (May 8, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> WOO HOO!!!! STRING WHIPS!!!
> 
> 
> NOM NOM NOM.....



Glad to see that the cheese I threw out the plane made it to your doorstep. I'm just getting caught up after getting back late Sunday night. 
I had a blast in Mexico!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 8, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Glad to see that the cheese I threw out the plane made it to your doorstep. I'm just getting caught up after getting back late Sunday night.
> I had a blast in Mexico!



muchas gracias. que está estreñido.... :msp_sad:


----------



## MnSam (May 8, 2012)

Qué demonios son cadena de látigos de todos modos?


----------



## tbone75 (May 8, 2012)

MnSam said:


> Qué demonios son cadena de látigos de todos modos?



:msp_confused::msp_razz::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MnSam (May 8, 2012)

wendell said:


> String Whips - $5.30 | Store | Burnett Dairy Cooperative




Never mind I see now, I would have to go to the metropolis of Alpha Wisconsin population 974 for this edible delight. I should have known :bang:.


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2012)

MnSam said:


> Never mind I see now, I would have to go to the metropolis of Alpha Wisconsin population 974 for this edible delight. I should have known :bang:.



You don't have the USPS in Caledonia? (random SE MN reference)


----------



## MnSam (May 8, 2012)

wendell said:


> You don't have the USPS in Caledonia? (random SE MN reference)



I think Wanamingo is a better random SE MN reference, always makes me think someone is asking me to dance.

:msp_biggrin: Truth be known I hang out as much as I can about 1/2 hour east of Alpha in the Barronett area (pop. 405). I may have to stop in at the Burnett Dairy Co-op soon and get me some. At any rate, plenty from Mn and Wi cheering for you wiggz, hope you get back to some sort of normalcy soon.


----------



## TK (May 9, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> You need any help the 2nd week of October? I'll work for beer, lobster, and clams. I think I can fix Husky's too,
> they're just like Stihls but easier to work on.



Most would say I'm beyond help.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 11, 2012)

Just got home from my trip in Maine a little while ago. I just finished filing every transaction.


I just sent Jeremy $460. That puts this drive's total @ $2100!!  :msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 11, 2012)

When is the big drawing being held? I am sure its in the thread somewhere, im just feeling lazy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 11, 2012)

The charity ends on Sunday May 20th @ 10:00pm. 


I'd like to make sure all mailed charity gets to me before I do the drawing.


If anyone sends me money last minute I'll wait until I have every penny before the saw gets a new owner. I'd like to do it on Sunday evening after 10:00pm, as long as everyone gets their charity to me by then I'll do it up shortly after 10:00pm on Sunday. ::thumbsup::


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 13, 2012)

Ok Jason put me down for 4 chances to win back a saw I already sold once. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 13, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Ok Jason put me down for 4 chances to win back a saw I already sold once. :hmm3grin2orange:




Nah you don't need it back I'll just use your $40 to buy some twizzlers and beer.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 13, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm good Norm. A bit tired, but was on my feet for a while yesterday. Had an awesome visit from fellow member Young. I got to hear a couple of my saws run and smell some Belray burnin.
> 
> Each day seems a little bit better than the last. Hoping that trend keeps on goin....


 Glad to hear it my friend. I just saw this hope the getting back to normal, physically comes fast Belray that's a blast from the past, I used to run it in my dirt bikes late 80's, and early 90's. If I remeber it did have a good smell when burning eh:cool2:


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 14, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Nah you don't need it back I'll just use your $40 to buy some twizzlers and beer.



I sent some twizzlers and beer money.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Nah you don't need it back I'll just use your $40 to buy some twizzlers and beer.



Either way it's a noble charity to be sponsoring.


----------



## Raganr (May 15, 2012)

In one more time.


----------



## J.Walker (May 15, 2012)

I was just thinking today about cutting with that new MS460 Arctic .
If you were out cutting in a big snow storm with that nice new white Arctic. It could very easily get misplaced or lost!

I have this idea of sending it off to Hedgerow for a dye job, flat black.










.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I was just thinking today about cutting with that new MS460 Arctic .
> If you were out cutting in a big snow storm with that nice new white Arctic. It could very easily get misplaced or lost!
> 
> I have this idea of sending it off to Hedgerow for a dye job, flat black.
> ...



Chuckr' got to run that saw... He's one of the chosen few...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert (May 15, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I have this idea of sending it off to Hedgerow for a dye job, flat black.



I like it!

Dye, paint, carbon fiber, . . .?

Philbert


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 15, 2012)

The pics don't do it justice. That's a damn fine saw and it sure does run well too. It's got a nice torqy powerband - I could run that ting all day cutting firewood. 

Yeap I've been thinkin' that I just might have to have me a Batman saw as well one of these days. :cool2:


----------



## wendell (May 15, 2012)

Philbert said:


> I like it!
> 
> Dye, paint, carbon fiber, . . .?
> 
> Philbert



Cooked in Rit dye.


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Chuckr' got to run that saw... He's one of the chosen few...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Does your saw have a thread...? Would like to know more about it


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> Cooked in Rit dye.





I heard a few at the KY GTG say "Matt said they dye is red." Someone else said "Really...?" Then "Yeah I guess it's red at first but it dries black."


I talked to Matt about this at the MO GTG and it turned out that with his southern drawl it 'sounded' like he told them "red dye" when he actually told them "rit dye" but they didn't hear him correctly. I told you those guys talk weird!!!

:byebye:


----------



## tbone75 (May 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I heard a few at the KY GTG say "Matt said they dye is red." Someone else said "Really...?" Then "Yeah I guess it's red at first but it dries black."
> 
> 
> I talked to Matt about this at the MO GTG and it turned out that with his southern drawl it 'sounded' like he told them "red dye" when he actually told them "rit dye" but they didn't hear him correctly. I told you those guys talk weird!!!
> ...



Now we know what B Rad did to that other saw! He dyed it purple!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> The pics don't do it justice. That's a damn fine saw and it sure does run well too. It's got a nice torqy powerband - I could run that ting all day cutting firewood.
> 
> Yeap I've been thinkin' that I just might have to have me a Batman saw as well one of these days. :cool2:



A good friend of mine came up with the idea of dye for the plastic on that saw... Of course we argued over what color scheme... 
I won the argument... 
All black... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I heard a few at the KY GTG say "Matt said they dye is red." Someone else said "Really...?" Then "Yeah I guess it's red at first but it dries black."
> 
> 
> I talked to Matt about this at the MO GTG and it turned out that with his southern drawl it 'sounded' like he told them "red dye" when he actually told them "rit dye" but they didn't hear him correctly. I told you those guys talk weird!!!
> ...



I ain't got a drawl... I was born farther north than you Brody!!!
How you like them apples eh???


----------



## tbone75 (May 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> A good friend of mine came up with the idea of dye for the plastic on that saw... Of course we argued over what color scheme...
> I won the argument...
> All black...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks good for a Stihl :hmm3grin2orange: otstir: I would have did it all Orange :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Looks good for a Stihl :hmm3grin2orange: otstir: I would have did it all Orange :hmm3grin2orange:



We tried orange on a couple parts... They were aweful... You gotta dye black, or not at all, unless the part is clean and white... Then? The sky is the limit...


----------



## tbone75 (May 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We tried orange on a couple parts... They were aweful... You gotta dye black, or not at all, unless the part is clean and white... Then? The sky is the limit...



Least you tried ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We tried orange on a couple parts... They were aweful... You gotta dye black, or not at all, unless the part is clean and white... Then? The sky is the limit...




You'll hafta try out some crazy colors on one of the 460's you might win!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 15, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> You'll hafta try out some crazy colors on one of the 460's you might win!!!



Awe crap... So I can't run em' over with the loader???
Ugh... I guess I'll have to keep em' for GTG's then...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 16, 2012)

Well...
Fixin to head out to doc visit #1. Really hoping they didn't forget towel or scalpel in there...


----------



## wigglesworth (May 16, 2012)

How bout them apples....

Waiting to see the doc now.


----------



## LowVolt (May 16, 2012)

:msp_scared:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 16, 2012)

just looking at that makes my back hurt ,hope doc has good news today


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 16, 2012)

I hope you're laid up up for another 8 months to be perfectly honest. 


I have a few more saws I wanna get rid of.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

Looks like your screwed.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (May 16, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> How bout them apples....
> 
> Waiting to see the doc now.





You Need To Back The Top One Out A Half Turn:
The Bottom One Needs To Go In A Smudge:



Always Remember:

PAIN...Izz Gods Way Of Letting You Know You Are Stihl Alive!


----------



## wendell (May 16, 2012)

Gift sent.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 16, 2012)

Well, the doc was happy with what he saw. Gave me a June 3rd return to work day. That'll make 6.5 weeks since surgery. 

Also kinda shocked me. Said to start pushing myself. Said the stiffness, soreness an weakness was from being layed up and that I needed to start pushing myself.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 16, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Said the stiffness, soreness an weakness was from being layed





That's supposed to happen buddeh......


----------



## Jon1212 (May 16, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> That's supposed to happen buddeh......



You always seem to have the answer, Chuck'r.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 16, 2012)

make sure you keep the lil orange screwdriver handy ,to keep the hi and low screws adjusted


----------



## wendell (May 16, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, the doc was happy with what he saw. Gave me a June 3rd return to work day. That'll make 6.5 weeks since surgery.
> 
> Also kinda shocked me. Said to start pushing myself. Said the stiffness, soreness an weakness was from being layed up and that I needed to start pushing myself.



Please use some common sense as you push your self. Baby steps.


----------



## rburg (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like you can clean the kitchen again with that good stihl degreaser.


----------



## Jon1212 (May 16, 2012)

wendell said:


> Please use some common sense as you push your self. Baby steps.



Paging Dr Marvin, Dr Leo Marvin.....................


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 16, 2012)

Gimmie Gimmie!!

I need I need!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 16, 2012)

Rumor has it that Jeremy's gonna run a chainsaw this afternoon


----------



## Jon1212 (May 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Rumor has it that Jeremy's gonna run a chainsaw this afternoon



Brad,
I would be careful with what you post on here, since Mrs J checks in from time to time..............................she may not be aware of Jeremy's midday antics.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 16, 2012)

Everyone needs to stop calling him Brad. 


His name is *B Rad.*


----------



## Mrs. J (May 16, 2012)

rburg said:


> Sounds like you can clean the kitchen again with that good stihl degreaser.



I like your thinking!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 16, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> That's supposed to happen buddeh......



Lol. You are hilarious.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 16, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Brad,
> I would be careful with what you post on here, since Mrs J checks in from time to time..............................she may not be aware of Jeremy's midday antics.



I personally ask the dr if he could run a saw. He said go for it. I think it's crazy!!!! But now he can also use the weed eater. Whoohooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I personally ask the dr if he could run a saw. He said go for it. I think it's crazy!!!! But now he can also use the weed eater. Whoohooooo!!!!!!!



The Dr was probably thinking mini-mac not 880.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> The Dr was probably thinking mini-mac not 880.



Lol. 

Good thing I don't own one of them pigs.


----------



## beelsr (May 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> How bout them apples....
> 
> Waiting to see the doc now.




Wonder if the doc used a torque wrench on those screws?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Lol.
> 
> Good thing I don't own one of them pigs.



Is the mini mac the pic or the 880?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> How bout them apples....
> 
> Waiting to see the doc now.



Those Hex head or torx?


----------



## wendell (May 17, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Those Hex head or torx?



T27 all the way!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 17, 2012)

Dang J.........sorta screwed up huh? :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

Looks like a pain in the neck to me!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Dang J.........sorta screwed up huh? :msp_wink:





blsnelling said:


> Looks like a pain in the neck to me!




Don't quit Y'all's day jobs!!   



Bah Dum Dum Ching!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

^^^^^^



They're both up on stage - 

"Thank you everybody we'll be here all night!"


----------



## blsnelling (May 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Don't quit Y'all's day jobs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bah Dum Dum Ching!!!!



You did! Why shouldn't we?!


----------



## wendell (May 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Don't quit Y'all's day jobs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bah Dum Dum Ching!!!!



Aren't you supposed to be out rehabilitating?



Seriously, I sure hope they are sending you to PT for some work hardening before the 3rd.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

Just sent the Barge Family $360.  


This drive is currently @ $2460. 


Just a few days left. Ends Sunday @ 10:00pm. C'mon erbody let's keep it goin'!! ::thumbsup::


----------



## Logger4Life (May 17, 2012)

I sent a gift a few days ago.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 17, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> I sent a gift a few days ago.




And I got it JB. 


Thanks! ::thumbsup::


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 17, 2012)

I'm in......... I think:confused2:


----------



## morewood (May 18, 2012)

I made it, finally. Now I have a couple of chances at two saws......this rocks

Shea


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 18, 2012)

I can't wait to win this saw I've got a pile of pallets to cut up next week.
I just did and oil change on my truck so I got plenty of bar oil :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I can't wait to win this saw I've got a pile of pallets to cut up next week.
> I just did and oil change on my truck so I got plenty of bar oil :hmm3grin2orange:



That truck oil you changed what was wrong with it? Seems silly to be changing oil all the time. I think that oil be good fer that saw if ya mix it in wit the gas and stuff.


----------



## TK (May 18, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I can't wait to win this saw I've got a pile of pallets to cut up next week.
> I just did and oil change on my truck so I got plenty of bar oil :hmm3grin2orange:



I thought the oil was in a sealed unit, non-serviceable??


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 19, 2012)

Wishing everyone luck in this thread, but me more than you. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 19, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> That truck oil you changed what was wrong with it? Seems silly to be changing oil all the time. I think that oil be good fer that saw if ya mix it in wit the gas and stuff.



I change it once a year if it needs it or not.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Have fun keeping track of all the names and funds that are headed your way! It's nearly a full time job, lol.





Holy crap tell me about it!! I can't wait til this frikkin' drive is over with!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Holy crap tell me about it!! I can't wait til this frikkin' drive is over with!!



Told ya so!


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 19, 2012)

beelsr said:


> Wonder if the doc used a torque wrench on those screws?



Whatever, as long as he used Loctite. Don't want Jeremy running around with a screw loose! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roger m (May 19, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Whatever, as long as he used Loctite. Don't want Jeremy running around with a screw loose! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



blue or red?:msp_confused:


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 19, 2012)

roger m said:


> blue or red?:msp_confused:



I'm sure there's a triple-secret-probation hoity toity surgical type of Loctite. Probably costs $8,394 per ounce, is half as effective as the red or blue standard ####, and the cost is passed down from the insurance companies to us through our inflated premiums (and tax dollars for Medicare/Medicaid). That makes it Loctite Gold. 

But hey, this is a chainsaw forum! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

Just dumped in a bit more jing for the Barger Nation. Jeremy and Dacia, you rock! 

C'mon fine people! Not much time left to make it happen! You gonna let Snelling's thing win? I know, I know, it's not a competition, but especially all of us who live north of the Mason-Dixon line would appreciate the Arctic, eh?


----------



## Mrs. J (May 19, 2012)

What is wrong with this picture? Besides the fact that he's not making me a clothes line


----------



## rburg (May 19, 2012)

It looks like he may have had a few too many pain pills.


----------



## Philbert (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> What is wrong with this picture?



??? How do you file your nails, Mrs. J ???

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

In it to win it!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> What is wrong with this picture? Besides the fact that he's not making me a clothes line



Well the pill bottle sitting there speaks volumes......... :cool2:


----------



## Mrs. J (May 19, 2012)

rburg said:


> It looks like he may have had a few too many pain pills.



Kinda scary to walk in and see this lol.


----------



## rburg (May 19, 2012)

That's almost as bad as the picture of him eating cheese.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 19, 2012)

Philbert said:


> ??? How do you file your nails, Mrs. J ???
> 
> Philbert



I am very particular about my nails. I'm guessing that's for a different forum.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> What is wrong with this picture? Besides the fact that he's not making me a clothes line



This saw is powered by Vicodin?


----------



## Scooterbum (May 19, 2012)

Never mind, I guess...........


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> What is wrong with this picture?





Totally not the right angle and the file is dull.


Yer slackin' Wiggz, even yer wife noticed that...!!


----------



## wendell (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Holy crap tell me about it!! I can't wait til this frikkin' drive is over with!!



Why don't you get Wiggs to help you? I don't think he's too busy these days.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Totally not the right angle and the file is dull.
> 
> 
> Yer slackin' Wiggz, even yer wife noticed that...!!



Aight newb, I was cleaning gullets thank u very much.


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Aight newb, I was cleaning gullets thank u very much.



I've heard those are really fishy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Aight newb, I was cleaning gullets thank u very much.




I've had just about enough of you. AND your cleaned gullets, mister!


And it's "n00b", not "newb". 


Welcome to the internet, you fool!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I've heard those are really fishy.



I've heard woodchuck'r's gullets are really fishy!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I've heard woodchuck'r's gullets are really fishy!!!



Woodchuk'r is fishy by trade... He digs the mullets.. Er... Gullets...


----------



## TK (May 19, 2012)

Is your file paralyzed? What's all that bracketry for anyway?


----------



## morewood (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> What is wrong with this picture? Besides the fact that he's not making me a clothes line



Clothes line?? We never promised that he would do that......did we?:biggrin:



TK said:


> Is your file paralyzed? What's all that bracketry for anyway?



Bracketry!! He has learned that human touch (in most ways) is not nearly as consistant as a basic machine. A believe the pic could be labeled retentive consistancy. I love to see someone that engrossed in a project. The meds only help, he can see everything in 3rd person and 3d, that is a winning formula.

Shea


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

My gullets are and always have been fish free thankyou very much! :msp_mad:


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I've had just about enough of you. AND your cleaned gullets, mister!
> 
> 
> And it's "n00b", not "newb".
> ...




I believe the correct term is "welcome to the internets" :msp_wink:

Kids............. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I believe the correct term is "welcome to the internets" :msp_wink:
> 
> Kids............. :msp_biggrin:



Interwebs. Sheesh.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

You non hip old farts need to get it right. 


Doesn't anyone pay attention to pop culture....?!



"Welcome to da innanetz!"


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Yo Chuck'a you get the moola I sent ya?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

What moola.....???:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> What moola.....???:msp_rolleyes:



You pulling my chain? I send ya the moola thru the awesome apple eating seahorse in spain thing.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

I got it buddy.  ::thumbsup::


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You pulling my chain? I send ya the moola thru the *awesome apple eating seahorse in spain* thing.




There. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> What moola.....???:msp_rolleyes:



You mean you're actually supposed to get some kind of notification beyond the P A Y P A L one?

Oh #### it. Never mind.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> There. Fixed it for ya.



Good thinking, I edit my previous post so it reads correctly, Hows things out on the east side?


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Man my STUFF is getting hot with this dang laptop sitting on it for what seems like hours.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Man my STUFF is getting hot with this dang laptop sitting on it for what seems like hours.



what's that smell?


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Balls


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Balls



I better leave that one alone...


opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Sorry!!!:censored:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I better leave that one alone...
> 
> 
> opcorn:



Not sure I should be eating popcorn, either.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Good thinking, I edit my previous post so it reads correctly, Hows things out on the east side?



Pretty good buddeh. Getting hot out this way, not looking forward to summer. Can't stand the heat. I'm pretty busy helping my mom out with stuff these days and trynna fit in doing my own stuff at home. 

Recently spent the week with the wife in Maine a couple weeks ago. That wuz a nice break from reality. Hung out with this weird dude named Tom. Prolly never going back after that, lol...

How's about Minnesota....?? What's the dillio over yer way....??


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Just trying to keep it real. Going chainsawing tommorrow over in cheeseland. I work, I play, I look at AS too much!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Im going to bed now before I get in trouble.:msp_mellow:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

The Wiggz fam just received another $610. 

We're currently @ $3070! That's freakin' great! I was hoping to bring in what the saw is worth - we passed that quite a ways back!! 



17.5 hrs left to go! :cool2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

And since this thread hasn't seen any kind of music yet, I figured I'd toss this one out there for Mrs. J. 


You said you'd wanna see me do Nookie on karaoke....?? Fine I'll do it but I'm gonna do Cookie, not Nookie. 



Limp Cookie


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

And to reiterate the winnings of the drawing....


1st Place - MS460 Arctic ported by Eric Copsey - Comes with a brand new 20" Stihl ES bar and 2 loops of RSC Chain (chains donated by Young). I was going to just use my lightly used 20" Stihl ES Bar for this saw but I changed my mind and the saw will come with a brand new bar. The saw has a dual port muffler. 


2nd Place - Stumpbroke woodz port on your assembled pro saw. 


3rd Place - Stumpbroke t-shirt and 4" window sticker. Stumpy requests that his sticker does not go on a stock saw or a saw that he did not port. 



The drawing will take place on Sunday May 20th @ 10:00pm. 



Good grief it's after 3:00am I need to go to bed now bye bye.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> The Wiggz fam just received another $610.
> 
> We're currently @ $3070! That's freakin' great! I was hoping to bring in what the saw is worth - we passed that quite a ways back!!
> 
> ...



That is great very happy with what has been done for Wiggs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> And to reiterate the winnings of the drawing....
> 
> 
> 1st Place - MS460 Arctic ported by Eric Copsey - Comes with a brand new 20" Stihl ES bar and 2 loops of RSC Chain (chains donated by Young). I was going to just use my lightly used 20" Stihl ES Bar for this saw but I changed my mind and the saw will come with a brand new bar. The saw has a dual port muffler.
> ...



I could use the shirt my wife took mine, I'll buy one at the next GTG. She does a little bragging about what it says on the back when wearing it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (May 20, 2012)

This is great! Wiggs is a good guy and its so good of everyone that helped out on this and the other saw!A great big thank you to Chucker and B-Rad for donating all the time effort and saws to the cause!And to all the others that donated parts labor and money too! I donated a little money but that is nothing to what Chucker and B-Rad have done! Sure makes me proud to be a member on AS ! You just can't find a group of people like this anywhere these days!Just amazes me there are still people like this! BTW I do hope I win ! :hmm3grin2orange: Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tbone75 (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> And to reiterate the winnings of the drawing....
> 
> 
> 1st Place - MS460 Arctic ported by Eric Copsey - Comes with a brand new 20" Stihl ES bar and 2 loops of RSC Chain (chains donated by Young). I was going to just use my lightly used 20" Stihl ES Bar for this saw but I changed my mind and the saw will come with a brand new bar. The saw has a dual port muffler.
> ...



I see a little catch to that sticker? If you don't have a Stump broke saw.You got to get one to put the sticker on! :hmm3grin2orange: That Stumpy is pretty slick :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> And since this thread hasn't seen any kind of music yet, I figured I'd toss this one out there for Mrs. J.
> 
> 
> You said you'd wanna see me do Nookie on karaoke....?? Fine I'll do it but I'm gonna do Cookie, not Nookie.
> ...



Aw. I can't see it on my phone. Apple doesn't like flash player


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Aw. I can't see it on my phone. Apple doesn't like flash player




Hold that thought..... Stay right there!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Same song, different vid. :msp_thumbup:


The vid on the screen won't work but click the link below it and yer YouTube App should load it just fine. ::thumbsup::


[video=youtube;TXpK6nTxM78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXpK6nTxM78[/video]


Cookie Monster Rap - YouTube


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Same song, different vid. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> The vid on the screen won't work but click the link below it and yer YouTube App should load it just fine. ::thumbsup::
> ...



Haha. When I saw cookie I was thinking of our pile of end cuts out back. I've been brainwashed. AS=cult


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

7 hours left!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

4 hours!


----------



## Scooterbum (May 20, 2012)

Couple more peanuts in the hat.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 20, 2012)

I kinda like that 2nd place prize. Got a good running 075 on the way. What a beast that would be, ported. Stumpy, you ever ported an 075?


----------



## newmexico (May 20, 2012)

dos mas por favor.

words don't have enough to express just how nice it is to see people helping people-- I was lucky enough to be on the receiving end of a little help from some good people over this weekend.. again words won't express just how nice it is to see the goodness that we are all capable of..


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Three hours! :cool2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Two hours.


----------



## TK (May 20, 2012)

I'm ready to win!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

One hour.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;KQ6zr6kCPj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6zr6kCPj8&ob=av2n[/video]


Party time!!! :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

Got your spreadsheet all ready to go? If you want, I can send you a link to the number generator that I used.


----------



## atvguns (May 20, 2012)

Chucker did you draw my name yet?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Got your spreadsheet all ready to go? If you want, I can send you a link to the number generator that I used.




Up to date and good to go. ::thumbsup::


Sure, post the link!


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

Random Number Generator & Checker Set the dropdown to Unique Values.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

10-4 ::thumbsup::


----------



## Mrs. Chukka (May 20, 2012)

Whoohoo!! I can't wait to see who wins!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 20, 2012)

I like the idea of 300 names on paper in a garbage bag, the winner hand picked
by the lovely and talented Mrs. Chucker better.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 20, 2012)

42 minutes left...


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

Nnn


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Nnn



Sorry. Had a little girl kidnap my phone  she was walking around dancing to the shuffling song


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Everyday I'm shufflin'...!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

15 MINUTES!!! :cool2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

The suspense is killing me!!! 

[video=youtube;cp7LvAhC3i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp7LvAhC3i0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## wigglesworth (May 20, 2012)

Banana's are yellow.

I like oranges. 

Purple.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Banana's are yellow.
> 
> I like oranges.
> 
> Purple.




I don't know what the hell you just said but I love it and I love you!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 20, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Banana's are yellow.
> 
> I like oranges.
> 
> Purple.



Hows them meds?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Just sent Wiggz $80.

That puts the total @ $3150!!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;t925JwYXhVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t925JwYXhVA[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just sent Wiggz $80.
> 
> That puts the total @ $3150!!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

1st Place: WoodChuck'r

2nd Place: WoodChuck'r

3rd Place: WoodChuck'r




Holy crap I can't believe that happened!! Woo-Hoo!!!!:blob4:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 20, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Hows them meds?:hmm3grin2orange:



I bee's shufflin'....


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 1st Place: WoodChuck'r
> 
> 2nd Place: WoodChuck'r
> 
> ...



Haha. That's great!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 20, 2012)

Congrats Chuck'a


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

1st Place: Rudedog

2nd Place: Mastermoob

3rd Place: PJF1313



Bazinga!!! Congratz guys!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 20, 2012)

OOO hey mastermoob what saw you gonna have Stumpy work over for ya.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 2nd Place: Mastermoob



So, Randy's gonna find out what a real work saw runs like:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 20, 2012)

Congrats to the winners! Get well soon Wiggs!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 1st Place: Rudedog
> 
> 2nd Place: Mastermoob
> 
> ...



Congrats all. Jason thanks for a great time and helping Wiggs.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

Hey Chucka, how's it feel to have this off your back


----------



## Mastermind (May 20, 2012)

I'm stunned. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 20, 2012)

If I were Mastermind I would send Stumpy a Makita and have him build it just like mine.


----------



## Mrs. Chukka (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 1st Place: Rudedog
> 
> 2nd Place: Mastermoob
> 
> ...




Congratulations Guys!!!!! uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## Rudedog (May 20, 2012)

A very humble thank you.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 1st Place: Rudedog
> 
> 2nd Place: Mastermoob
> 
> ...



Congrats!! Thank you all for everything you have done for us these past few weeks!! We will never ever be able to thank you enough!!


----------



## wendell (May 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm stunned. :msp_ohmy:



Does that mean you're gonna be quiet for a change? :msp_thumbsup:

Can't wait to see what saw Stumpy meets. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

B Rad Snelling said:


> Hey Chucka, how's it feel to have this off your back





Sheesh....!! I'm extremely happy I was able to help the Wiggz Fam but oh my goodness - it's literally like you said - it's practically a full time job!!!


I'd do it again though in a heartbeat, being able throw down and help someone in need is something I take pleasure in. I'll be doing it again for sure no doubt about it.


Thank you to everyone who contributed. You were all part of something great. Like with B Rad's charity most of the donations were in $10 and $20 payments. That's a lot of people throwing in to help Wiggz out. Glad you all did - Take your bows for you all put on a great show for the Barger Family!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 20, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> If I were Mastermind I would send Stumpy a Makita and have him build it just like mine.



I don't have any saws that ain't ported.......at least any that I would want done. 

Let's just throw it back in the hat and draw it again.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Randy if yer 100% certain I'll draw it again. Reply to confirm! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Hey B Rad what's the total between both drives....???? :cool2:


----------



## kev1n (May 20, 2012)

Congrats all and thanks for putting this on! These are always entertaining and great for helping out a fellow chainsaw nut.


----------



## morewood (May 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have any saws that ain't ported.......at least any that I would want done.
> 
> Let's just throw it back in the hat and draw it again.



Admit it, you're scared he'll show you up:msp_tongue: Find a dog tired clam, he apparently can work one over pretty well!

Shea

PS-Looking a the list of browsers--27. Best name---grack. Sounds like something you say in a slurred voice.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey B Rad what's the total between both drives....???? :cool2:



*$7505*


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 20, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> A very humble thank you.



Congrats man, looks like you will have a killer ported saw to add to that 090, 166 and Echo twin you brought to the GTG.


----------



## Mastermind (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Randy if yer 100% certain I'll draw it again. Reply to confirm! :msp_thumbup:



That works for me. I'm sure there a bunch of guys that would love to have their saw done. Hell I have more ported saws than I can ever run...... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Hah!


It came up as Mastermind again!!! 



Round three here we go....!!!


----------



## Rudedog (May 20, 2012)

Roanoker494 said:


> Congrats man, looks like you will have a killer ported saw to add to that 090, 166 and Echo twin you brought to the GTG.



Yes, thanks. But I already told my wife I won all those other saws. I'm going to have to really come up with something good.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 2nd Place: Mastermoob




Stumpy's portjob, to be replaced with.....


HEAVYFUEL! 


Congratz Jon!


----------



## Roanoker494 (May 20, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Yes, thanks. But I already told my wife I won all those other saws. I'm going to have to really come up with something good.



Aliens??? People always love a good alien abduction story.......... They gave you the saw for your time??? OR......... Stay out late tomorrow and tell her you was on the game show "The Price is Right" or "Lets Make a Deal".........


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 20, 2012)

Congrats Jon, Glad its someone close to home (I'll be able to run it).


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;BuJDaOVz2qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuJDaOVz2qY&ob=av2e[/video]


Let's celebrate and jam out to some newschool Dr. Dre!!!   :cool2:


----------



## Mastermind (May 20, 2012)

Just to be clear. I don't have a thing against Stump's work. His finish is as slick as it gets. 

I just don't have any saw that needs done. I have a saw that Timberwolf ported I'm in the process of bringing back to life....but aside from that saw all mine or done or non-runners. 






WoodChuck'r said:


> Stumpy's portjob, to be replaced with.....
> 
> 
> HEAVYFUEL!
> ...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Rudedog shoot me yer contact info. You've got a slick slick saw headed yer way. 


[email protected]


----------



## morewood (May 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Just to be clear. I don't have a thing against Stump's work. His finish is as slick as it gets.
> 
> I just don't have any saw that needs done. I have a saw that Timberwolf ported I'm in the process of bringing back to life....but aside from that saw all mine or done or non-runners.



Excuses, excuses!!:biggrin:

Shea


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

Modz you can unstick this thread now. 


It was real, it was fun, and it was real fun. Thanks again to all who gave in - every dollar you sent counted.  


Glad I was able to help. My father was a giving guy and he did a lot for others. Some of you know my family lost him to lung cancer last December. I like to look at it like he's still out there keeping me influenced to do what he would do. He was a heck of a guy and I miss him greatly. Keeping his spirit alive is important to me and I hope he's able to see himself live through the family he left behind.

Thanks for a rockin' time d00dz, I had a blast. Until next time everybody! 


WoodChuck'r. Over. Out.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Stumpy's portjob, to be replaced with.....
> 
> 
> HEAVYFUEL!
> ...



Cool!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 20, 2012)

Thank u Jason. U my friend are da man!! I am PROUD to call you a friend!!!!

Thank you to all who donated. You all have made such a big difference in my life and the lives of my family. My surgery and rehabilitation time has been virtually stress free thanks to all the fine folks on AS.

You guys are the best!!!

J


----------



## wendell (May 20, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Cool!



You've only made 2 posts in 10 days and are here within seconds of your name getting pulled?

That, my friend, is some serious CSP! :msp_thumbsup:





Chainsaw Sensory Perception


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> You've only made 2 posts in 10 days and are here within seconds of your name getting pulled?
> 
> That, my friend, is some serious CSP! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> ...



I saw who won and went out to my shed to cry in a beer then I got a text saying check the thread again. Now hedgerow is crying!!


----------



## Jacob J. (May 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Just to be clear. I don't have a thing against Stump's work. His finish is as slick as it gets.
> 
> I just don't have any saw that needs done. I have a saw that Timberwolf ported I'm in the process of bringing back to life....but aside from that saw all mine or done or non-runners.



You could have had Stumpy work over that Homelite 350 that's sitting behind the shed.


----------



## Mastermind (May 20, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> You could have had Stumpy work over that Homelite 350 that's sitting behind the shed.



Dang..........I could have sent him a mini mac.


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2012)

Anyone heard from PJF1313?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 21, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners. 
I'll be waiting to here what HeavyFuel wants to send me.

PJF1313, Send me a pm with a shirt size and a shipping addy.

Randy, you are one lucky SOB, but very humble. You didn't hurt my feelins any by bowing out. Some just can't handle a real work saw:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (May 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone heard from PJF1313?





Stumpys Customs said:


> Congrats to all the winners.
> I'll be waiting to here what HeavyFuel wants to send me.
> 
> PJF1313, Send me a pm with a shirt size and a shipping addy.
> ...



If'n 1313 doesn't get back to you 1212 would be happy to have one of those shirts........I'm just sayin'.................

Yeah ol' Randy is a'fearin' a "real saw", he prefers the one's he does himself. You know, the one's that win the build off's..............


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 21, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> If'n 1313 doesn't get back to you 1212 would be happy to have one of those shirts........I'm just sayin'.................
> 
> Yeah ol' Randy is a'fearin' a "real saw", he prefers the one's he does himself. You know, the one's that win the build off's..............




You got me there....


----------



## PJF1313 (May 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone heard from PJF1313?





Uhh - err.. who... what... ahh.. the answer is 16/32nd's..





Been heck at work, and honestly, I forgot about the drawing.


Stump - check your PM..


----------



## Mrs. J (May 21, 2012)

Slowly but surely working on a clothesline


----------



## rburg (May 21, 2012)

I hope he doesn't cut his toes off with that post hole digger.


----------



## wendell (May 21, 2012)

rburg said:


> I hope he doesn't cut his toes off with that post hole digger.



If he does, I got a couple WildThings in parts and a Zip or two for the next charity event.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 21, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Congrats to all the winners.
> I'll be waiting to here what HeavyFuel wants to send me.
> 
> :



I was thinking of sending you some of that rope cheese but I don't want to see any pics of you molesting it like J & Mrs. J was.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 21, 2012)

No toes were injured in the making of the clothesline....






And thanks to a good friend of mine to come over and help me lift the sackcrete, they should be ready to go in a day or two...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I was thinking of sending you some of that rope cheese but I don't want to see any pics of you molesting it like J & Mrs. J was.





Jon I've got a saw I'll send to ya to send to Stumpy for me and that'll count as your woodz port PM me your address d00d thanx.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I was thinking of sending you some of that rope cheese but I don't want to see any pics of you molesting it like J & Mrs. J was.



OK fine, how about a video:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roger m (May 21, 2012)

i hope wiggz is feeling better packing all that hardware around,glad to see he is doing better! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 22, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> No toes were injured in the making of the clothesline....
> 
> And thanks to a good friend of mine to come over and help me lift the sackcrete, they should be ready to go in a day or two...



Nice place you got there Wiggs :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 29, 2015)

Burrrrp.





This where I can change muh diaper....?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 30, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Burrrrp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!!! It is a good a spot as any.... I reckon Gotta Lov e these old threads,,,, Lotz of love here


----------

